# Melt and Pour Sale @ Essentials by Catalina



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/sho ... CERIN.HTML


----------



## candice19 (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone purchased from them before?  The site, I find, is confusing to navigate to see the info I want, like ingredients.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have bought there bases and like them but the price was much for me. I order from catalina's all the time they are super helpful and when I email them I get a response that same day. Not an automated response a real live one. Give them a try hope you like them!


----------



## malia (Mar 21, 2009)

I have never purchased any of the bases, but I have purchased containers, wooden scoops and some other packing things. It was alright.


----------



## 4SistersSoaps (Mar 23, 2009)

We LOVE their clear glycerin M&P base and their shipping rates can't be beat.  

We live on the East Coast and it seems like most soap suppliers are on the West Coast.  When UPS raised its rates last year, I was getting shipping quotes on 80 lbs of soap where the shipping was more than the base!  

Essentials by Catalina has started to ship using Flat Rate USPS boxes.  They can pour 20 lbs into a large flat rate box.  

I also agree that their customer service is very friendly and helpful!

Ellen
(no business connection to them!)
www.4SistersSoaps.com


----------



## malia (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with her prices, I will try her clear M&P. I haven't found one yet that I think is wonderful, thanks! 
Since I'm new at this and don't make any money making things yet I will back out of a purchase when I see the S&H charges and look around for better shipping prices. I seem to purchase more form vendors that use the flat rate shipping, more for your buck.

Thanks,
Malia


----------

